# Do you under stand these people?



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Kare and I went shopping today. Before we hit the store we went to Mancinos to fill upo on a half grinder each(never go shopping hungry.).

While setting and eatting there is talk around us, one fellow rather loud said he had just came from Krogers. Went down the paper products asile and not one roll of TP to be had even the cheap look at it stuff and it has a hole in it.

Kare and I finished and went to Walmart to stock up on my over the counter meds and I wanted some boiled linseed oil. Walmart was out of TP, V8 juice and Ice Cream Not one half gallon on the shelves.

We went to Home Depot for some glue I wanted and I told Kare they sell TP there too. Well they were out. the cashier said all he sold since they opened this morning was TP and dusk mask. Said one of the TP buyers said you fold it so ther is 4 sheets and use it as a dusk mask. I told him that was the dumbest thing I had ever heard. You buy paper towels and fold 4 sheet together to make a much better dusk mask.

Ice cream How to you make a dush filter out of that,

But we do now have two reported cases in Michigan now.


. Al


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah, I don't understand the whole toilet paper thing.....


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I have to admit TP is not one of my hot items. I figure there are easy alternative for TP -- not so much some other things.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

This makes me think that running out of TP to buy is a real SHTF situation.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

the thing i heard tonight was people are panicing and they want to do something and they dont know what to do except they know for sure they'll need tp so that's what they buy. the rest of the time they are going around in a fog.that's the way i heard it anyway. i do like my tp and wouldn't want to be without it but if it happened i would know to improvise.~Georgia


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> ....We went to Home Depot for some glue I wanted and I told Kare they sell TP there too. Well they were out. the cashier said all he sold since they opened this morning was TP and dusk mask. Said one of the TP buyers said you fold it so ther is 4 sheets and use it as a dusk mask. I told him that was the dumbest thing I had ever heard. You buy paper towels and fold 4 sheet together to make a much better dusk mask.....


The stores here in Guelph are also sold out of TP and hand sanitizer.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Watching the news tonight at my mother's while optimizing her PC, I watched her channel flipping one news to another and hanging onto a few sound bites as she went.

One sound bite she latched onto was how the 19 could mimic signs of flu and chronic bronchitis such as aches , cough and fever but if a fever reaches 100.4, a visit to a GP might be smart.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I went shopping about a week ago and bought a package of TP and two of kleenex because I was nearly out of both. I am not hoarding but am good for 3 months. Talked to a neighbor today who went to Wally World and they were completely sold out. I don't get it either. We are in the middle of MN. No cases within 150 miles. 

I have hanker-chiefs and rags if things get really bad. Enough food for close to a year. Seeds for a garden. Ammo for hunting. I think I will be alright.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Oregon is a tad bit scary right now


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

If the chocolate and coffee aisles look a bit thin, it's my fault. We're on the edge of a two day storm and there's no chance I'm getting stuck at home without either for the next few days.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Oregon1986 said:


> Oregon is a tad bit scary right now


It always has been.


----------



## Burntfinger (Aug 28, 2013)

Oregon1986 said:


> Oregon is a tad bit scary right now


Everywhere is scary now. The inmates are running the asylum! If you have livestock, go sit with them for awhile, I did and it helped enormously  Hell, my dumb chicken (the one who, if she can't find a normal bad idea to get into, will invent a way to get into trouble. Every flock has one.) is wrapped tighter than most of the people I've talked to today.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I was going to buy toilet paper, but only because it was restocking time. Ran into another woman facing the same thing. Not out, just replenishing the supply closet. 
I bought a case of facial tissues for less than $15 a couple days ago because it was such a good deal. Not out by any means, just restocking.

I wonder if a cloth scarf or hankie would work as well as an unfitted paper mask. Grandpa used to wear a hankie, old west bandit style, when working in the dusty fields. Then again, I might get mistaken for a bank robber and get shot. Bright side would be that cronavirus wouldn't get me.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We will be fine, last Saturday Kare got a resupply of New papers from her sister, sisters friend and her boy friend.
We call them Puppy Papers since we put them down in the pens when the weather is really cold or wet so we don't let them go out side.
They have been trained to use the news papers we clean up PO and Pee easier.

Any way there are lots of small we feel unuseable pages. The get recycled though may hang on to them for. abit till TP is back on the shelves.

As far as food we are fine lots of meat, rice, pasta and more.

Told the HD cashier we would resort to the pages from the Sears catolog again.
Oh shoot they went bankrupt for not staying with what they were good at, catolog sales.

 Al


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

TP is for sissies. Seth


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I grew up with Sears catolog pages, Monkey ward catolog pages, corn cobs, sticks and leaves. Some times wads of grass if you were sure no posin Ivy in it.

 Al


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

wr said:


> If the chocolate and coffee aisles look a bit thin, it's my fault. We're on the edge of a two day storm and there's no chance I'm getting stuck at home without either for the next few days.


That's where my dark chocolate M&M's went.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

alleyyooper said:


> I grew up with Sears catolog pages, Monkey ward catolog pages, corn cobs, sticks and leaves. Some times wads of grass if you were sure no posin Ivy in it.
> 
> Al


When I was growing up we kept the cobs from the feild corn in a box in one corner of the outhouse, plus a few white cobs from the sweet corn to check your work.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Funny Kare gets up early says eat breakfast and we will go see if they stocked TP over night. Look on Amazon and see if you can order it there.

Amazon is out of most all brands. Have some indrustal 10 roll boxes 1,000 some odd feed to $99.00.

One brand they said could ship between April 10th and May first.


 Al


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Just wait and see how bad it gets when the beer runs out!!!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Seth said:


> TP is for sissies. Seth


I don't want to see you out in your yard doing the wormy dog


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

Oregon1986 said:


> I don't want to see you out in your yard doing the wormy dog



Then don't look at the text I just sent you.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wr said:


> If the chocolate and coffee aisles look a bit thin, it's my fault. We're on the edge of a two day storm and there's no chance I'm getting stuck at home without either for the next few days.


Those are some of the bare essentials


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

DW always has a case of tp on hand. plus paper towels and napkins and nose wipers..
there is a way to make just one section of tp do the job.
any ex army private can show you how..
face masks will not protect you from getting the virus.
it only prevents you from sneezing it at others.
last night I told my wife that if anybody in this household would get the virus, it would not spread to anybody else because everybody stays in their bedrooms with their computers..
.....jiminwisc.......


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

The wife always keeps a month ahead on such things....this irrational action if buying crap in excess is retarded.....

The rush has just hit around here and its ugly...one guy bought a full pickup load and then let it blow out on the highway...
My boss pulled over and grabbed a bunch..lol

Yesterday I stopped for a bottle of tylenol....an ole boy had his arm full of the cheap rough stuff lol


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

TripleD said:


> Just wait and see how bad it gets when the beer runs out!!!


What happens when all the drug stores close. No Med.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

My neighbor says he doesn't give a poop if he runs out of TP. There's a joke there somewhere.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I would have no problem using the pages from a catalogue or newspaper if we ran out of toilet paper but where do such items exist now-a-days? They are more scarce than toilet paper at any time not just now when people are stocking up.

Leaves and grasses can of course be used in lieu of TP but it will be at least the middle of June before we have any of these subsitutes growing here in the north.

The Romans used sea sponges on a stick which are easy to clean and disinfect. Better than cloth.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

This is like Black Friday on steroids!


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Well today I went shopping. Needed only a few things. Got extra TP ( limit of 4 small packages )
got 1 case of small water bottles ( limit 2 cases ). Heard they had to limit canned goods because
people were buying by the cases. Most carts had TP in them, some had water bottles also.
Normally on a Friday morning, it is quiet. 1 or 2 cashiers running. Opened at 9 and by quarter
after, parking lot half full. When I checked out, they had 4 cashiers on registers. Crazy.

At the farm store getting grain. The employee helping me load, told me a customer tried
to steal a gallon jug of sanitizer. Had it going into her car, when he stopped her. Told her
that it belonged to the store for their use and was not for sale. I guess it goes for big
bucks on ebay right now.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MichaelZ said:


> This is like Black Friday on steroids!


The Dow is up almost 1,000 points right now


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

Oregon1986 said:


> don't want to see you out in your yard doing the wormy dog


*Never in the yard thats what the carpet is for.*


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Told the wife on our way home from Krogers shopping is funny they have so much beer on hand it is in the way of passing in an asile.

Wife said there are no games on TV as they are not playing any thing so there is no need to drink.

told her NASCAR is still going to run so they will be drinking then and moaning there is no sports on TV

 Al


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

TripleD said:


> Just wait and see how bad it gets when the beer runs out!!!


I don't think the breweries rely on China.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i only had half bottle rum left so i picked up a couple on the way home. i got a chill yesterday and always use that in hot water with a little sugar so i picked up a little extra.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

A question for those of you that have used corncobs... do you use them pointy end to the front, to the back or pointing up?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

alleyyooper said:


> told her NASCAR is still going to run so they will be drinking then and moaning there is no sports on TV
> 
> Al


https://www.nascar.com/news-media/2020/03/13/nascar-statement-on-atlanta-miami-race-events/
https://nascar.nbcsports.com/2020/03/13/nascar-friday-schedule-atlanta-motor-speedway/
No NASCAR either now.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Now the beer binging will really take off NO NASCAR the world is about to end for sure.

This evening local news reported the first TP bandit caught on surveillance camera, auto repair shop.
Idiot, they have all his information from repairing his car.

 Al


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

I wonder how many folks are quietly buying known stocks that have dropped over this mess knowing they'll go back up


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

bobp said:


> I wonder how many folks are quietly buying known stocks that have dropped over this mess knowing they'll go back up


There is a buyer for every seller


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Smart buyers. Yes.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

bobp said:


> I wonder how many folks are quietly buying known stocks that have dropped over this mess knowing they'll go back up


Ssshhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

If the TP runs out, in a pinch you can wipe yourself with a dollar, just make sure the dollar isn't three quarters , two dimes and a nickle because you will be wiping for hours and the edges of the quarters and dimes is really painful and embarrassing to explain why there's a coin lodged in there to your doctor if you didn't leave exact change in the bowl . That is an old rival football fans in adjoining public stalls with no TP joke

A more serious answer I came up with in the 1980s when a paperback book sized portable bidet was being marketed to travelers for about $30 in case of being caught without TP in a public stall, I told coworkers before dropping $30 on a 1 pint battery powered squirt gun as a TP alternative, I would just buy a $3 pulp paperback to read on the trip or while in a stall on a rush to take a seat and if no paper was available, I would just use the pulp pages I already read "Sears Roebuck catalogue style" to take care of clean up without having to fill the hiney soaker and still have something to read for the remainder of the trip. 

As far as stock prices go, quiet shorting /trading or not, that 2000 point jump after POTUS announced relaxation of some pharmaceutical aspects, I think I have a feeling who has been fanning the media Coronamania scale flood of so many and often contradictory mainstream media reports.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

the old sears catalog was OK for the outhouse.
the newer ones have too many glossy colored pages.
you really have to work to soften those up.
come to think of it, is there a Sears anymore ??
they closed down their store here, many years ago.
I have never used a corn cob.. actually would need a tutorial for it..


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Phone books still exist and have more appropriate texture paper.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The phone books today won't go very far.

No Sears went out of bussiness do to not doing what they were good at doing one time.

 Al


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

bobp said:


> I wonder how many folks are quietly buying known stocks that have dropped over this mess knowing they'll go back up


learn the less backin the 80.s Two companies i had stock in went belly up. I lost a lot. I am out till after the election (may buy feb) 21


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

101pigs said:


> learn the less backin the 80.s Two companies i had stock in went belly up. I lost a lot. I am out till after the election (may buy feb) 21


Who were those two companies?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Sheesh - catalog paper? Nope - use cut up t-shirts. Soak and wash the same way cloth diapers are done.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

2 weeks ago this was a cold now it's a national emergency.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

SRSLADE said:


> 2 weeks ago this was a cold now it's a national emergency.


Upwards of 30,000 dead, that influenza A&B is serious.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> 2 weeks ago this was a cold now it's a national emergency.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Cabbage is on sale for St. Patrick's Day---.38/lb. How many leaves in a head of cabbage?

geo


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

What's funny to me (as a retired safety engineer) is idiot men who are wearing a N-95 mask with a full beard.

But to answer your question OP: Americans are like lemmings. And the news media is driving this train over the cliff (largely for political reasons but also to attract viewers.)


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

hiddensprings said:


> Yeah, I don't understand the whole toilet paper thing.....


Just remember those people vote too.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you know some of them could be buying that TP to sell it on Amazon etc at highly inflated prices but amazon is shutting them down now. proper thing! i saw a container of lysol small one for 89 dollars that was before they shut this one down. i hate some people! low lifes, bottom feeders!i still think i was right and i saw tp somewhere for 150 dollars even if my son thinks it was a dream


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL; and I am married to a woman who keeps three freezers and two fridges full of food. Two weeks ago she told me we were "ALMOST OUT" of TP and to buy a big pkg for the "condo and one for the cabin". So I bought sixty rolls, two big packages of TP. Then she said "St Pat's day is coming and corned beef will be on sale, buy some." So I bout about 20 pounds of corned beef. No more room in the freezers, so I will not be buying anything more soon. Oh, she did tell me that canned peas, corn and green beans were on sale, "buy a case of each", so I did that too. 

Now that the flu has arrived I think we will crawl in our hidey-hole and pull the covers in after us.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Wolf mom said:


> Sheesh - catalog paper? Nope - use cut up t-shirts. Soak and wash the same way cloth diapers are done.


I'm using IU tee shirts, being as I'm a Purdue grad 

geo


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you and Barb stay safe Chuck! it's not here yet but they expect it soon ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i don't see how any of you could use that hard catalogue paper. i guess none of you have Hemmoroids? the first time i got married about the only thing dad told me was "always buy good toilet paper and tea bags dear" and i always have. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

just came on now second one in NB


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

TripleD said:


> Just wait and see how bad it gets when the beer runs out!!!


WHAT???


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

If there is no TP anywhere, Costco sells big packages of white wash cloths. You can use those as "personal cloths", then put them into the washer on hot water setting with bleach.

I wish I was only making fun of the TP panic afflicted, but, sadly, it turns out that I am not. 

I'm not worried about toilet paper. People can survive a toilet paper shortage, but China manufactures a lot of our drugs and pharmaceuticals. If it gets bad, they will be keeping all of that stuff for their own people and there will be no over-the-counter cold and headache meds, and maybe no prescription stuff that the hospitals use. That's where the danger lies.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL; I saw this on facebook and cracked up: 
AS UN DOCTORS SIFTED THRU 300 MILLION CORPSES IN A DEAD AMERICA A TREND EMERGED---THEIR A///ES, EVERY ONE OF THEM, SPOTLESSLY CLEAN.

Apparently stocking up on TP worked.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Veering off topic, but I am old enough to remember another TP shortage, where you could hardly find any TP to buy anywhere and the stores were rationing. No national crisis, but before the shortage a 4 pack was 25 cents and after the shortage a 4 pack was a dollar, with plenty of TP to go around and the price never went down from there.

It was an artificial shortage, manufactured by the TP companies so they could raise the price and no one would complain. People were so grateful to finally have TP that they gladly paid a dollar.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

now Chuck you aren't keeping up with the humor thread IP just posted that one. some funny stuff there, you'll be in stitches reading that


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I think a good TP substitute is delivered to you mailbox, the weekly shopper newspapers. The only problem is if there is nothing left to sell then they won't be putting out the papers.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

oregon woodsmok said:


> If there is no TP anywhere, Costco sells big packages of white wash cloths. You can use those as "personal cloths", then put them into the washer on hot water setting with bleach.
> 
> I wish I was only making fun of the TP panic afflicted, but, sadly, it turns out that I am not.
> 
> I'm not worried about toilet paper. People can survive a toilet paper shortage, but China manufactures a lot of our drugs and pharmaceuticals. If it gets bad, they will be keeping all of that stuff for their own people and there will be no over-the-counter cold and headache meds, and maybe no prescription stuff that the hospitals use. That's where the danger lies.


This is a real possibility. When we, as a nation, outsource the production of vital commodities to foreign countries we definitely put our citizens at risk. All so the manufacturers and stock holders can reap a bigger profit...


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

large pks face cloths less expensive in dollar store. Lisa reminded us of it a few days ago. i bought some fri. i have 200 or so that i knitted in the seed stitch years ago when my husband was sick. very soft baby wool. ~Georgia


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I think the stores just needed a chance to restock. I stopped in the grocery store this morning and they'd plenty of everything, but put a limit on TP, maybe other things too, but I didn't tour the whole store. Later in the day, who knows what it will look like though.

The news had a story on a big store in the city that had to discard meats, etc. because people were abandoning their full carts in the store. What a waste!


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

HDRider said:


> Who were those two companies?


I Don't won't to post the names because both changed their names and opened other business. A lot of companies did that back then. For more then one reason. One was the tracking company i did a lot of business with. Another was a computer business out of China. There were a number of these companies that are still in business and never did fully recover from the losses and went in business with other companies. Some companies decclare bankruptcy and i did get some money back from them. About 10% of what i had invested in them. Most of the bankrupt compaines open under new names with other investors. Made sure i din't do any busines with them again. At that time i had stock in over 75 compainies.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

I realize many play the stock market in some fashion. It’s just another version of gambling. Most ways to make money is. Lose some, win some. Life goes on. 
What’s really frustrating is how much effort and expense the government puts in to maintaining the system. Pretty nice set up.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Socialism for the rich.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

No.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

did they state why the carts were being abandoned Doozie?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

newfieannie said:


> did they state why the carts were being abandoned Doozie?


Having worked in retail at one point in my life, the most common reasons for people abandoning loaded carts is that they go to buy a particular item and pick up a few additionals as they go. If the intended item isn't available, they just leave. 

The other common reason is overly long lines. Some get tired of waiting, others have appointments and some just feel stores should offer some service for their patronage. Evan Walmart has stringent rules on abandoned carts. They can't verify how long perishables have been out of coolers so it's sent to another department for insurance claims.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> 2 weeks ago this was a cold now it's a national emergency.


For 80% of those infected it will be no worse than a cold.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

This means tens of millions will have more than a cold.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

SRSLADE said:


> This means tens of millions will have more than a cold.


Absolutely, positively. And some will die, others will have severely compromised lungs, and other residual problems.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

oregon woodsmok said:


> It was an artificial shortage, *manufactured by the TP companies*


It started as a joke told by Johnny Carson on the Tonight show.


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

i have a 24 pack.a 18 pack .plus7 rolls of tolit paper in the bathroom closet.and 8 phone books.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

newfieannie said:


> did they state why the carts were being abandoned Doozie?


Not that I can remember, but this is a huge by comparison of a regular grocery store and on a regular day it's crowded, I can't imagine what the lines would have been like, or even trying to maneuver through the crowd.


----------



## unohu (Mar 10, 2020)

SRSLADE said:


> This means tens of millions will have more than a cold.





Irish Pixie said:


> Absolutely, positively. And some will die, others will have severely compromised lungs, and other residual problems.



Probably not, unless you are counting on 100% of the population becoming exposed and infected - 300 million in U.S.
The average flu deaths are about 30,000 with a .1% fatality rate which means 30 million a year catch it and 30,000 die. But that also means that only 10% get sick at all. If every time a disease hit the world and 100% got infected with it, we would have become extinct a long time ago.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

doozie said:


> Not that I can remember, but this is a huge by comparison of a regular grocery store and on a regular day it's crowded, I can't imagine what the lines would have been like, or even trying to maneuver through the crowd.


i saw that on TV this morning some wm in ontario somewhere. i wouldn't have been able to stay maybe that's the reason. i saw many carts loaded down and looked to be all tp. world is gone mad!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

unohu said:


> Probably not, unless you are counting on 100% of the population becoming exposed and infected - 300 million in U.S.
> The average flu deaths are about 30,000 with a .1% fatality rate which means 30 million a year catch it and 30,000 die. But that also means that only 10% get sick at all. If every time a disease hit the world and 100% got infected with it, we would have become extinct a long time ago.


*World Population (as of 3/13/2020)* *7,770,631,490*


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> *World Population (as of 3/13/2020)* *7,770,631,490*


About seven billion too many is my best guess.


----------



## unohu (Mar 10, 2020)

Irish Pixie said:


> *World Population (as of 3/13/2020)* *7,770,631,490*


Deaths world wide would be different than the U.S. numbers and we'll have to see if that total ever reaches into the millions, but I thought the national emergency referred to was about our nation.



SRSLADE said:


> 2 weeks ago this was a cold now it's a national emergency.


329.45 million

According to the *US* Census Bureau's *population* clock, the estimated *2019* United States*population* (August *2019*) is 329.45 million. This is a bit higher than the 329.06 million estimated by the United Nations.

*United States Population 2020 (Demographics, Maps, Graphs)*
worldpopulatio


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Redlands Okie said:


> I realize many play the stock market in some fashion. It’s just another version of gambling. Most ways to make money is. Lose some, win some. Life goes on.
> What’s really frustrating is how much effort and expense the government puts in to maintaining the system. Pretty nice set up.


And some of us are forced to play the market through the management of our 401k or retirement funds.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

unohu said:


> Deaths world wide would be different than the U.S. numbers and we'll have to see if that total ever reaches into the millions, but I thought the national emergency referred to was about our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU WILL FIND THAT NUMBERS ARE A PLAYTHING ON HERE.


----------



## unohu (Mar 10, 2020)

SRSLADE said:


> YOU WILL FIND THAT NUMBERS ARE A PLAYTHING ON HERE.



It's that way everywhere too. It was only 2 years ago that the flu killed 60,000 in this country, the worst flu season in recent times. Even 1 death is significant if it's in your own family or circle of friends but I think when this is all over we'll see that the fear was far worse than the disease itself.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

unohu said:


> It's that way everywhere too. It was only 2 years ago that the flu killed 60,000 in this country, the worst flu season in recent times. Even 1 death is significant if it's in your own family or circle of friends but I think when this is all over we'll see that the fear was far worse than the disease itself.


Maybe... But the rules in place now, I live in NY, my county just shut down all schools K-12, and the universities were shut down early in the week), all venues with a capacity of over 500 people are cancelled and those under 500 have to be "socially spaced" may help the infection rate especially now that it's known Covid-19 is spread by breathing, not just coughing.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

When you use catolog paper for TP the smart people work it in their hands to loosen and soften it up.

2008 or 2009 don't remember which year it was I lost a bit og GM stock, I had got all my money out of GM demand notes when I retired so didn't loose that.

One fellow I know had paid $45.00 a Share for GM stock wouldn't sell when it got down to 25.00 a share sure it would go back up GM will never go bankrupt.

Well he learned that not could they but they did.
they didn't even change their name or logo either.


 Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I know people that lost a lot when GM went bankrupt, their insurance and pensions.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Is it fear? I don't think it is. I think it is everyone working together to minimize the spread of a virus so that death and damage can be minimized. We don't know how bad it might be so we are doing what we can.

I may not be the one who does get it but I can help minimize who does, it is a good thing. This is not the flu and we don't have a flu shot that people can take to reduce risks.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

mzgarden said:


> I have to admit TP is not one of my hot items. I figure there are easy alternative for TP -- not so much some other things.


I do prefer TP all the time. I keep a 6 mos. supply on hand all year. 
Also keep a suppy of can goods on hand for one year. Donate a lot of can goods once a year to Salvation Army when i restock. Been doing this for years.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

painterswife said:


> Is it fear? I don't think it is. I think it is everyone working together to minimize the spread of a virus so that death and damage can be minimized. We don't know how bad it might be so we are doing what we can.
> 
> I may not be the one who does but if I can help minimize who does, it is a good thing. This is not the flu and we don't have a flu shot that people can take to reduce risks.


No reliable treatment, either. The anti-viral medications, for the most part, aren't working. "Remdesivir is an investigational nucleotide analog with broad-spectrum antiviral activity – it is not approved anywhere globally for any use." https://www.gilead.com/purpose/advancing-global-health/covid-19


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> Socialism for the rich.


Too bad you don't have a 401K.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

We should count our blessings. No one on HT has got it.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> We should count our blessings. No one on HT has got it.


Or they do and are in the hospital fighting for their life.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Danaus29 said:


> And some of us are forced to play the market through the management of our 401k or retirement funds.


Incorrect. One can easily make retirment plans that do not use the stock market directly. It’s a choice. 

Usually not a bad one. After all, one past president (the last one) made sure finance firms that manipulated the system did not go bankrupt. The problems of all these retirement government, corporate, and private plans playing the stock market helps ensures such actions. Should have let the firms crash and burn. Lessons learned would be remembered for a long time. Instead the game and manipulations continue.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Or they do and are in the hospital fighting for their life.


Some very well could be and some could be like Sophie Grégoire Trudeau and Tom Hanks, self isolating and expecting a full recovery. 

A simple typo in a local paper caused panic in town yesterday and I suspect it will go on for a while now. Instead of indicating that places of worship, malls, grocery stores an pharmacies were not obligated to be closed, they included them in the list of closures. Besides toilet paper, my town is out of water, most food, Buckley's, insulin, pain reliever and chocolate. 

ER carries more germs than anyplace else and I can't wrap my head around the idea that we could have people sitting in ER waiting to catch something so they can get insulin.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

wr said:


> Some very well could be and some could be like Sophie Grégoire Trudeau and Tom Hanks, self isolating and expecting a full recovery.
> 
> A simple typo in a local paper caused panic in town yesterday and I suspect it will go on for a while now. Instead of indicating that places of worship, malls, grocery stores an pharmacies were not obligated to be closed, they included them in the list of closures. Besides toilet paper, my town is out of water, most food, Buckley's, insulin, pain reliever and chocolate.
> 
> ER carries more germs than anyplace else and I can't wrap my head around the idea that we could have people sitting in ER waiting to catch something so they can get insulin.


Was it a typo?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Redlands Okie said:


> Incorrect. One can easily make retirment plans that do not use the stock market directly. It’s a choice.


Not when the 401 is forced on you by your employer. They don't have a no risk, just hold the money, option.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

ER is absolutely the worst place to be for sickness.

i was listening to a physcologist sp? last night talking about the tp hoarders(because lets face it that's what they are doing and some people today couldn't get their regular groceries) and anyway there's a name that describe's them but it escapes me at the moment. there's quite a difference in hoarding and prepping like most of us do. ~Georgia


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

emdeengee said:


> I would have no problem using the pages from a catalogue or newspaper if we ran out of toilet paper but where do such items exist now-a-days? They are more scarce than toilet paper at any time not just now when people are stocking up.
> 
> Leaves and grasses can of course be used in lieu of TP but it will be at least the middle of June before we have any of these subsitutes growing here in the north.
> 
> The Romans used sea sponges on a stick which are easy to clean and disinfect. Better than cloth.


..............................................................................................................
..................One could save old newspapers and use them for TP if you ran out ! Not so anymore , A Sunday addition of the Ft. Worth Star Telegram costs $4.00 bucks , Tp is cheaper as the newspaper is about 1/3 rd. the size it use to be ! , fordy


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Hiro said:


> Was it a typo?


Yes. Stores, pharmacies and churches remain open.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

unohu said:


> I thought the national emergency referred to was about our nation.


That's correct.
World population has nothing to do with it.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Don't know what you did, but I stocked up on TUMS. Watch for my ad coming soon on Ebay!!!

geo


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Too bad you don't have a 401K.


I got my IRA in the 70's with it's promotion of everyone being rich.
I knew the world didn't work that way then and the world doesn't work that way now.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Or they do and are in the hospital fighting for their life.


Have you heard from anyone that has? I didn't think you went from infection to hospital so fast.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> I got my IRA in the 70's with it's promotion of everyone being rich.
> I knew the world didn't work that way then and the world doesn't work that way now.


Maybe you didn't do it right.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

time will tell.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's correct.
> World population has nothing to do with it.


Is the world impacted by the coronavirus? Covid-19 started in China, and it's in the majority of countries now. 

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020/01/countries-confirmed-cases-coronavirus-200125070959786.html


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Is the world impacted by the coronavirus?


Is the world covered under our "national emergency"?
Context matters.



> said: ↑
> I thought the national emergency referred to was about our nation.


----------



## unohu (Mar 10, 2020)

Our state had 7 cases, not deaths, of corona virus and declared a state of emergency. At the same time we've had about 200 *deaths* from the flu this year, about normal or better. Does it sound logic driven or fear driven?
Different question, how many traffic deaths are there in your state every day? Did they declare a national emergency on driving yet?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

unohu said:


> Our state had 7 cases, not deaths, of corona virus and declared a state of emergency. At the same time we've had about 200 *deaths* from the flu this year, about normal or better. Does it sound logic driven or fear driven?
> Different question, how many traffic deaths are there in your state every day? Did they declare a national emergency on driving yet?


"You may have noticed many people are suddenly talking about the need to "flatten the curve."

That conversation refers to a specific graph that shows the number of COVID-19 cases over time."










From: https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsa...-7-whats-flattening-the-curve-should-i-travel


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

they are trying to get a handle on it. same way here and other places. people will complain whatever they do. ~Georgia


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

unohu said:


> Our state had 7 cases, not deaths, of corona virus and declared a state of emergency. At the same time we've had about 200 *deaths* from the flu this year, about normal or better. Does it sound logic driven or fear driven?..........


My opinion: it would have been a nice thing if way back when the flu first appeared they could have kept it out of the country.

Just because, at this point, there are more flu deaths is not really a justification for throwing the doors wide open and hoping Covid spreads around.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

people say that in the end , this virus might not have killed as many as the flue does.. but maybe that will be because of the precautions we are taking ?????
Out of the 60,ooo flu deaths, I did not know anybody..


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

unohu said:


> Our state had 7 cases, not deaths, of corona virus and declared a state of emergency. At the same time we've had about 200 *deaths* from the flu this year, about normal or better. Does it sound logic driven or fear driven?
> Different question, how many traffic deaths are there in your state every day? Did they declare a national emergency on driving yet?


34 million with A and B influenza 
370,000 hospitalized 
20,000 died
Pretty simple math


----------



## unohu (Mar 10, 2020)

oregon woodsmok said:


> My opinion: it would have been a nice thing if way back when the flu first appeared they could have kept it out of the country.
> 
> Just because, at this point, there are more flu deaths is not really a justification for throwing the doors wide open and hoping Covid spreads around.


I agree. My point wasn't to say we should do nothing, it was that normal common sense precautions like hand washing and avoiding too much personal contact and some self quarantining is all that's necessary to keep the numbers at a manageable level. Closing schools and public buildings for weeks and crippling entire industries like travel, hospitality,sports and entertainment is like shooting a spider with a howitzer. Sure, that will work, but now I have to rebuild that wall in my house. 
Most of the news media is happy to fan the flames of fear but a few sane voices can be found in the crowd.
I'm not sure how emptying every store of toilet paper is going to help fight this virus either. Like the title of this thread, I don't understand how that makes any sense. 

https://www.jacksonville.com/zz/new...t-another-virus-has-already-killed-6000-in-us


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

my bro was in a local chain store. he asked for some tp.
the stock boy told him that it was all gone, but come in tomorrow, (Monday) and the shelves will be full again.
Shortage ?? I think not..
Didn't we have a shortage way back , after Johnie Carson made a joke that started it all ?
there is a paper mill just a couple hours drive from our house where they make tp. I don't think us locals will be shorted.. and another paper mill just 22 miles from us that makes paper towels.. I think we are well taken care of..


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

1. The decisions to close schools, etc., are designed to “flatten the curve” of the increased number of cases. Hopefully, this will prevent the hospitals from being overwhelmed. 

2. The toilet paper buying frenzy resulted because we have a couple of generations of folks who don’t know anything about hard times and how to react to a “threat.”


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

101pigs said:


> learn the less backin the 80.s Two companies i had stock in went belly up. I lost a lot. I am out till after the election (may buy feb) 21


Been there. Done that. Lost the T shirt. Thankfully other speculations provided return to buy myself more T shirts and a few pairs of jeans along the way as I built my nest egg.

Some friends who now try to do their own no load trading from home consider me a dinosaur because I still use a broker that makes her money when her advice makes me profits.

Sure I don't make as much in a trade but her firm has the computing power to tangle in the supercomputer trading of this era and her commission depending on the smaller portfolios she blocks together provides profit without ulcers.


----------

